
Fearless Security: Thread Safety - lainon
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/02/fearless-security-thread-safety/
======
rurban
Oh my, another one of those PR fluff pieces. They still act as if Rust would
be thread safe, and as if they are the only one around. And they still keep on
their memory safety and type safety lies.

There do exist thread safe languages, with guaranteed deadlock freedom and
race freedom, determined at compile-time. Rust is not of them. You still have
to place manual mutexes around shared data, or do the slow thing: copy by
value (as with Go or Erlang). With a manual mutex you lost race safety though,
and you lose on concurrency waiting for your locks. It's not only unsafe, it's
also much slower than lock free threading. Of course this PR piece doesn't
mention any of these limitations.

Mozilla turned into a hype factory which cannot be trusted.

